# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ищу торговля и склад для Беларуси

## arsolt

Ищу торговля и склад для Беларуси :eek:

----------


## Hodman

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....83%D1%81%D0%B8

----------

